# Waiver form for CMV status match with Egg Donor - any one have a copy??



## Hopeful IPs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello!
I'm in Canada and my RE asked me to look into a British waiver for CMV status match because he's now starting to follow this regulation (although in Canada this regulation is not law and clinics can make their own policy).
Since I'm his only patient that is CMV-negative and wants to use CMV-positive donor eggs, I'm the one who has to be the ground breaker!

Has anyone here signed a waiver form for CMV status match?
Do you have a copy to share with me? (obviously with names and personal info blocked out)
I'm trying to save costs on legal fees and I know the clinic should be footing the cost, but my RE said if I want to proceed then to get a waiver form made, or I should find a CMV-negative donor (which is very difficult) or switch to a clinic that doesn't have this policy (which I don;t want to do since I have not heard good things about the other clinics in my area)0

I would so appreciate any help!
Thank you!
Emily


----------

